# Twas the day before



## Geo (Dec 22, 2021)

Twas the day before sell day and all through the shop, I sat patiently waiting for all the gold to drop.

The anodes were hung in the stripping cells with care, dropping the gold I hoped would be there.

As I closed down the shop and tried nestling in bed, with visions of gold bars dancing in my head.

But while my wife in her night gown was in a late night slumber, I broke off some fingers with a cut piece of lumber.

While out in the shop there arose an alarm, I grabbed my shotgun to cause someone harm.

As I tripped in the dark and stumbled and swore, I was in such a hurry I broke the screen door.

The light from the full moon was such a relief, that I took off running and tripped on my own feet.

And what do you think it was that I saw, a little fat man less than four foot tall.

He staggered and wobbled around like a skunk, it didn't take long to realize he was drunk.

He froze when he saw me then at me he came, then shouting to someone he called them by name.

HEY JOHNNY! HEY RANDY! HEY BILLY! HEY JOE!, come on you guys cause we gotta go!

From out of the dark came four stumbling men, I stood there waiting for trouble to begin.

I leveled my gun at the little fat man and told him to show me what he had in his hand.

In his hand he held a heavy golden bar that I recognized quick from my honey pot jar.

I tried not to laugh as he showed me his prize and acted real mad with a glare in my eyes.

I said how dare you steal from me at this time of year, and especially something that I hold so dear

I should shoot you now right in your behind, but its the season right now for me to be kind.

Take the metal and leave my place and never again let me see your face.

I smiled and waved as they drove out of sight, Merry Christmas to all and good luck selling that bar.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 22, 2021)

I do enjoy that poem Geo!

Happy Holidays to everyone. Stay safe.

Dave


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 22, 2021)

Ha ha that's great Geo!
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all.
New and old.
I wish you all have a peaceful Holliday


----------

